# First complete carve....



## them0nk (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is some pics of my first complete carve (a moari tiki head)

View attachment 188568
View attachment 188574
View attachment 188575
View attachment 188576
View attachment 188577


I'll add more in just a minute...

I based this on the pattern I found on chainsawcarve.ca 

This msg was sent using my EVO 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## them0nk (Jun 26, 2011)

Last 3...

View attachment 188578
View attachment 188579
View attachment 188580


I'm happy 

Now to finish my bear...

This msg was sent using my EVO 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## them0nk (Jun 26, 2011)

What do you guys think is a fair price on this? Its eucalyptus, and is about 20 inches or so tall...

I plan to mount a tiki torch in the top of it...

I can't base it on time spent because it took me longer being an amateur...

This msg was sent using my EVO 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## sixthofjuly (Jul 7, 2011)

Very cool carvings I cannot believe that you carved that well and that large on your first carving. I really hope that I can carve that well as well. What can you suggest on first time carvers? any word of advise that can help me successfully complete my first work? thank you very much!


----------



## them0nk (Jul 8, 2011)

take your time. HOLD THAT SAW!!! until you know more of what you're doing, you will have the tendency to have a little kick-back... if you're holding tight and have the right amount of throttle on it, it will happen a lot less...

get the right equipment! seriously, get chaps. get the FINE mesh bug eye goggles (#30) (i love mine)... don't even attempt to carve anything until you get a hard-nose carving bar... i tried making a simple bench with my stock 20" stihl bar on my ms280 and it was not a very good experience.

i've made 2 more tiki heads and mounted tiki torches in them :-D the local restaurant is going to let me display them with a price tag there. still don't really know what to ask for them... the last one probably took me 2.5 hours start to finish w/ burning and glazing.

another tip, watch the pros, get patterns, etc.


----------



## cowboyvet (Jul 8, 2011)

Pricing is a very hard topic which has been discussed here before by some who make a very good living doing it. I think the general theory is prices vary greatly from place to place. You have to feel out the local market. Check out the merchandise of other local carvers and their prices for comparable work. If you undercut them you won't make many friends especially if they are making a living doing it and you are just at the hobby stage. Selling to the County Club and selling at the local flea market will also dictate 2 different prices so you have to look at the target salary brackets. Good luck.


----------



## them0nk (Jul 9, 2011)

Two more done







I'll put up a better pictures with the tiki torches soon...

I finished my bear finally too 

This msg was sent using my EVO 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## them0nk (Jul 9, 2011)

The "set":























there is a peek of my bear in the background too... that's for the next topic


----------



## xdmp22 (Jul 9, 2011)

looks great.....but i must say, "dum dum give me gum gum"


----------



## them0nk (Jul 9, 2011)

xdmp22 said:


> looks great.....but i must say, "dum dum give me gum gum"


 
Exactly  that was a good movie... :-D


----------



## xdmp22 (Jul 9, 2011)

them0nk said:


> Exactly  that was a good movie... :-D


 
sure was, i was hoping you had seen the movie so my post didnt fall on deaf ears.

again, very good job on the carves


----------



## them0nk (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you! Now to find a buyer.... ha-ha

This msg was sent using my EVO 4G using Tapatalk.


----------

